# Did anyone see Santa Buddies?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My kids watched it last night and fell in love with "Tiny." I think Tiny might be a Hav! Did you guys see it? What do you think?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What channel was it on?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

My daughter is dying to see it but the video store was out when we tried. I'll definitely get it so we can watch it this weekend!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

It just got released on DVD. 
Haven't seen it, but can't wait to rent it!!
It sure looks cute.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

You mean this one?


----------

